# 10 PSI 18s + 5 Sundown 4500s on 16volts tahoe build



## 98HOE (Jul 11, 2011)

Will be going down soon

Vehicle-98 tahoe
Alts - 6 mechman 350s
Batteries - 10xspower 1000xp 16vs and 2 xspower d3100s 12v
Chargers - 2 xspower intellichargers for the 16vs and 1 for the 12vs
Subs-10 PSI fully upgraded platform 3 18s
Sub amps - 5 sundown audio 4500s
Vocals-16 sundown audio neo pro 8s
Highs-16 selenium st350s
Vocals/highs amps- 3 Sundown 200.4s
Source- Custom carputer with 10.2 inch touchscreen monitor ran off of windows 7
All wiring and connectors will be from METRA

complete build is being done by Tommy Mckinney "king of bass"


----------



## 98HOE (Jul 11, 2011)

Well Jacob said the 200.4s were huge, but dang I didn't think the boxes for them would be bigger than my new 4500 I got with them! That's insane , should get to look at them tonight 











some HD pics of the 200.4

Here are some pictures of one of my 200.4s ,also size comparison to a brand new sundown 4500d :icon_smile:

Enjoy =D


----------



## 98HOE (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## 98HOE (Jul 11, 2011)

Got these in on may 13th
heres the 16 Sundown Neo Pro Audio 8s that will be going in the hoe! If you would like to order some Contact Jacob at sundown audio at his email [email protected]

Tell him who sent you...you MAY GET a lil discount or something 


















































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## 98HOE (Jul 11, 2011)

Picked up the alt cases today to take them
To be painted the same color as my tahoe

Battery removal


----------



## 98HOE (Jul 11, 2011)

The king is picking up my batteries =D

Got the alt cases back from my painter


----------



## 98HOE (Jul 11, 2011)

Got the subs! 





























Haha my boss walked in the hanger and saw these sitting there and was like WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU GOING TO DO WITH ALL THOSE?LOL


----------



## 98HOE (Jul 11, 2011)

Picked up a little something something this afternoon =D























































MOre pics of them tomorrow in the sun so you can see them flip!


----------



## 98HOE (Jul 11, 2011)

Now for them in the sunlight =D 6 mechman 350s


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

how are you installing all 6 alternators? also, does your motor have enough power to spin all 6? hahaha

looks like its going to be a huge crazy loud build


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

O_O holy...****


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Although SPL is not my bag I see 2 things I really dig.

1. You are not stacking a boatload of drivers on a single amp... 2 drivers per sub amp... nice.

2. the use of neo magnets in the mids.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

This is bad ass!!!


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Bad ass build, but HERE, this does not compute... CA is the place for this...


Why is that? Think there is zero science in an install like this? Sure he is spl geared but Jesus, he has enough top end to keep up with his bass.

Not everybody thinks SQ is 90 db with a flat curve. I wouldn't post at CA for the overt douchery.

This vehicle is going to be 3 concerts on wheels!!


----------



## Cali_Screw (Aug 26, 2008)

Looking Extreme!


----------



## slim142 (Aug 5, 2010)

I definitely want to see this done. CRAZY SHHHHT going here


----------



## 98HOE (Jul 11, 2011)

cubdenno said:


> This is bad ass!!!


Thanks man


cubdenno said:


> Why is that? Think there is zero science in an install like this? Sure he is spl geared but Jesus, he has enough top end to keep up with his bass.
> 
> Not everybody thinks SQ is 90 db with a flat curve. I wouldn't post at CA for the overt douchery.
> 
> This vehicle is going to be 3 concerts on wheels!!


man he was giving me a warm welcome wasnt he? lol And thanks for the kind words,hopefully It will do a little something!



Cali_Screw said:


> Looking Extreme!





slim142 said:


> I definitely want to see this done. CRAZY SHHHHT going here


Thanks guys, my youtube is THELIFEOFPRICE if you want to watch the build and aftermath


----------



## 98HOE (Jul 11, 2011)

chad said:


> Although SPL is not my bag I see 2 things I really dig.
> 
> 1. You are not stacking a boatload of drivers on a single amp... 2 drivers per sub amp... nice.
> 
> 2. the use of neo magnets in the mids.


Thanks man, I previously had 1 4500 per 18 but it was too much, I couldnt play it for long because a coil can only take so much. so now I made it a pair per amp to get longer playtime out of them

I cant wait to hear them neo pros,Ive read nothing but good reviews about them


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow, this is gonna be intense. Nice equipment and CRAZY power! Those 200.4's are massive!


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

BTW i like this build and can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## English audiophile (Sep 25, 2010)

Looking interesting already to say the least!


----------



## 98HOE (Jul 11, 2011)

strakele said:


> Wow, this is gonna be intense. Nice equipment and CRAZY power! Those 200.4's are massive!





spl152db said:


> BTW i like this build and can't wait to see it finished.


Thanks guys! And yeah when I got the 200.4s in I was like DAAMMMNNNN LOL


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

98HOE said:


> Thanks guys! And yeah when I got the 200.4s in I was like DAAMMMNNNN LOL


Well, I like the fact that they have 8 X TO3P transistors per channel. That's not something you see every day. Meaty design.


----------



## 98HOE (Jul 11, 2011)

chad said:


> Well, I like the fact that they have 8 X TO3P transistors per channel. That's not something you see every day. Meaty design.


your talking way over my head im not going to lie lol,But the owner of sundown said he put alot of research and such into it and that it is build like a tank. Some underground tests have been done for chits and giggle to find like 910 watts or so per channel at 1 ohm lol


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Given the sensitivity of the mid/hi drivers I doubt you will have to run them at that impedance. (in case you were thinking about it)

That's what's neat about the build, there's a lot of driver and a lot of amp, it could actually end up being a RELIABLE SPL system, as long as you are not killing drivers.


----------



## rytekproject (Feb 25, 2011)

I think you are gonna need to supercharge your tahoe to handle pushing around all the added weight I wish I could take alisten to this when its complete, this is crazy


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

:laugh:



:laugh:


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Hell yeah. By the looks of it I'll probably be able to hear the bass from all the way over here when it's done.


----------



## 98HOE (Jul 11, 2011)

chad said:


> Given the sensitivity of the mid/hi drivers I doubt you will have to run them at that impedance. (in case you were thinking about it)
> 
> That's what's neat about the build, there's a lot of driver and a lot of amp, it could actually end up being a RELIABLE SPL system, as long as you are not killing drivers.


Thats exactly what im looking for man, my last system was 4 4500s on 4 18s, It was loud,but i couldnt play it hard for long because it would head up the coils really fast, So this time I added more drivers to help distribute all that power.


rytekproject said:


> I think you are gonna need to supercharge your tahoe to handle pushing around all the added weight I wish I could take alisten to this when its complete, this is crazy


haha after mechman is done under the hood with those 6 alternators,I dont think I will even be able to fit a honey bun under there lol


millerlyte said:


> Hell yeah. By the looks of it I'll probably be able to hear the bass from all the way over here when it's done.


haha where you from?


----------



## 98HOE (Jul 11, 2011)

Did some work today,stripped alot of wire and put 3 alts back on!


----------



## 98HOE (Jul 11, 2011)

MOre goodies

haha but here they are


----------



## 98HOE (Jul 11, 2011)

the hoe has been on a diet,can you tell?



















and getting ready to take the box out!










Coming out with the old!





















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 98HOE (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## screamatamonkey (May 15, 2009)

So I'm bored at work and I added up the cone area of all the speakers you're installing, and it came out to just under 24 sq ft...I'm really looking forward to the end result, if for no other reason than just to see how you squoze (lol) that many speakers in your ride!


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow, that's a metric fcukload of power! Looking forward to seeing the install begin. What sort of score are you aiming for?


----------



## 98HOE (Jul 11, 2011)

screamatamonkey said:


> So I'm bored at work and I added up the cone area of all the speakers you're installing, and it came out to just under 24 sq ft...I'm really looking forward to the end result, if for no other reason than just to see how you squoze (lol) that many speakers in your ride!


:surprised: Not to shabby aye?


sinister-kustoms said:


> Wow, that's a metric fcukload of power! Looking forward to seeing the install begin. What sort of score are you aiming for?


Im not really looking for a score to be honest,Just a crowd pleaser and crowd loud,not a fart can :laugh: but I did tell him if it wasnt dong a 60 that I wasnt goin to come pick it up until it was


----------



## Ji553r (Dec 10, 2010)

you work in a hangar? what do you do? and looks insane im tuned in to the build


----------



## 98HOE (Jul 11, 2011)

Ji553r said:


> you work in a hangar? what do you do? and looks insane im tuned in to the build


I just pump gas


----------



## viscious350z (Jun 30, 2011)

WOW!!! Can't wait to see the final product...


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

HOLY ****. I'm not usually into installs like this.. but damn this has my attention.


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

so how are you using the super tweets? I've always been curious how those are mounted and such.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Love the forklift shot. :lol:


----------



## 98HOE (Jul 11, 2011)

viscious350z said:


> WOW!!! Can't wait to see the final product...





BowDown said:


> HOLY ****. I'm not usually into installs like this.. but damn this has my attention.


thanks guys,Hope you all will like it!


----------



## 98HOE (Jul 11, 2011)

spl152db said:


> so how are you using the super tweets? I've always been curious how those are mounted and such.


What I requested was 8 8" Neo pros and 8 Supertweets per front door, He said he will try his bet to get it all in there


BowDown said:


> Love the forklift shot. :lol:


man when a box weighs 500 pounds you want the easiest way ever to get it in and out,especially without having to use YOUR back lol:laugh:


----------



## 98HOE (Jul 11, 2011)

Stripped the rest of the 0 gauge out of the tahoe this morning! only thing left now Is maybe some rcas,but i dont know if im even going to mess with those...


----------



## 98HOE (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

I've seen some scary **** in my days, but seeing hardly grommet cable pass troughs, shooter screws sticking out like a pin cushion everywhere in the area of the power cable being held down...bundles of power cable run over and around the drive-shaft and exhaust... 

glad this is the tear-down....


----------



## blackknight87 (Jul 11, 2011)

crazy. in for updates


----------



## 98HOE (Jul 11, 2011)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> I've seen some scary **** in my days, but seeing hardly grommet cable pass troughs, shooter screws sticking out like a pin cushion everywhere in the area of the power cable being held down...bundles of power cable run over and around the drive-shaft and exhaust...
> 
> glad this is the tear-down....


Can you post some links to your builds please?


----------



## 98HOE (Jul 11, 2011)

Sooo you know what this means??


























































weather


----------



## 98HOE (Jul 11, 2011)

lol random












































There she sits at her new home for a little while =D

guess I can start leaking pictures now =D


----------



## theothermike (Dec 20, 2006)

Your in seffner / Tampa / Brandon area now arnt you. I'd love to come take a look some time. Btw your in goodhands. Kobs suv is just plain violent


----------



## 98HOE (Jul 11, 2011)

theothermike said:


> Your in seffner / Tampa / Brandon area now arnt you. I'd love to come take a look some time. Btw your in goodhands. Kobs suv is just plain violent


the truck is,but im not


----------



## 98HOE (Jul 11, 2011)

*My 10 PSI 18s that will be used in my tahoes rebuild!*

For you bassheads out there

‪Meet my 10 PSI 18s that will be used in the tahoes rebuild =D‬‏ - YouTube

Build log is on here too =D


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

Damn J Price !!! Going crazy with it !!! 

Awesome Bro ... Going to be ready for Chillaxin in Jackson in August ?? 
you Going to be at UASCI World Finals this year ??


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

that's allot of ****ing 1\0... O_O 

I can't wait to see this done.


----------



## Team Nemesis Scott (Jul 18, 2011)

Beast Mode


----------



## 98HOE (Jul 11, 2011)

Cablguy184 said:


> Damn J Price !!! Going crazy with it !!!
> 
> Awesome Bro ... Going to be ready for Chillaxin in Jackson in August ??
> you Going to be at UASCI World Finals this year ??


Imma try to man! thanks!


eviling said:


> that's allot of ****ing 1\0... O_O
> 
> I can't wait to see this done.


Thanks man! but thats only about 1/4 of whats going to be in there this go round :surprised:


Team Nemesis Scott said:


> Beast Mode


trying to get like you bro! =D


----------



## 98HOE (Jul 11, 2011)

A few box build pics





































Couple of tahoe videos for your viewing pleasure =D 

‪An old tahoe video from 2010- MUD SLANGIN'‬‏ - YouTube

‪Get that nut! - Tahoe rebuild update!‬‏ - YouTube

‪EAR SLAPPIN! My tahoe when it had 4 -PSI 18s and 4 sundown 4500s‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Team Nemesis Scott (Jul 18, 2011)

Good to see this getting started.


----------



## 98HOE (Jul 11, 2011)

Team Nemesis Scott said:


> Good to see this getting started.


FIINNALLYYY LOL


----------



## 98HOE (Jul 11, 2011)

Latest tahoe video

‪Tahoe completely gutted! Ready for the trip down to florida!‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

98HOE said:


> Latest tahoe video
> 
> ‪Tahoe completely gutted! Ready for the trip down to florida!‬‏ - YouTube


What do you got up in the a-pillars?


----------



## 98HOE (Jul 11, 2011)

fish said:


> What do you got up in the a-pillars?


Nothing now its all gone


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

98HOE said:


> Nothing now its all gone


Oh, okay. What were they?


----------



## 98HOE (Jul 11, 2011)

fish said:


> Oh, okay. What were they?


still got them, 2 actually, one that holds a 6.5 inch component set, and one that holds 4 1.5 inch tweets

oh and

Soooooo, box design was changed....and Its..Id say, 64% done =D


----------



## neuspeedescort (Feb 23, 2010)

i hope to God these guys don't screw you over like the last guys did. if any of you saw what that last guys did to him you would worship the current install. 1000% better. are you posting any on this on SMD?


NEUMAN


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow this is going to be a sick install. For a box that's 64% done you're missing some picture updates! :laugh:


----------



## HiVi Guy (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice. 

What part of MS are you in?


----------



## neuspeedescort (Feb 23, 2010)

HiVi Guy said:


> Nice.
> 
> What part of MS are you in?


the loudest!


NEUMAN


----------



## 98HOE (Jul 11, 2011)

neuspeedescort said:


> i hope to God these guys don't screw you over like the last guys did. if any of you saw what that last guys did to him you would worship the current install. 1000% better. are you posting any on this on SMD?
> 
> 
> NEUMAN


No im not posting it over there because Steve dont like me



BowDown said:


> Wow this is going to be a sick install. For a box that's 64% done you're missing some picture updates! :laugh:


here ya go lol
Picture of the box =D











HiVi Guy said:


> Nice.
> 
> What part of MS are you in?


thanks, and in the delta 

just in case yall want a better look at the 200.4 =D

‪Sundown Audio Sax-200.4 HUGE 4 channel amp for the tahoes rebuild!‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## neuspeedescort (Feb 23, 2010)

i noticed you hadn't been posting over there in sometime. figured you just wheren't in the game anymore.


NEUMAN


----------



## 98HOE (Jul 11, 2011)

tahoes trip down to fl

‪ROAD TRIP!! -Tahoes trip to K.O.B. KUSTOMS for 10 18s rebuild!‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Audio-Concepts (Mar 29, 2011)

The fabrication work looks great! This truck is gonna be a beast!!!


----------



## 98HOE (Jul 11, 2011)

Audio-Concepts said:


> The fabrication work looks great! This truck is gonna be a beast!!!


thanks man





























latest video

Tahoe updates AND Work truck sub amp revealed! Double Whammy Video! - YouTube

Little bit of wire came in HUGE SHOUT OUT TO METRA ELECTRONICS



































































Thats all


----------



## XaznKewLguyX (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks good.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

neuspeedescort said:


> i hope to God these guys don't screw you over like the last guys did. if any of you saw what that last guys did to him you would worship the current install. 1000% better. are you posting any on this on SMD?
> 
> 
> NEUMAN



CLASSIC.... Sig worthy


----------



## neuspeedescort (Feb 23, 2010)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> CLASSIC.... Sig worthy


i may be missing something but thank you for the sig worth notation. i'm going to guess you dislike SMD. oh and NEUMAN is with a U not a W. 


NEUMAN


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

neuspeedescort said:


> i may be missing something but thank you for the sig worth notation. i'm going to guess you dislike SMD. oh and NEUMAN is with a U not a W.
> 
> 
> NEUMAN



Got zero to do with SMD.... 

Mostly the fact that we are HERE on *Do It Yourself mobile audio.com* and someone is showing off "their" install... though it's not "theirs" it's someone else's... (at least THIS time, they aren't getting screwed, right )

Oh, did i mention that this is a SQ oriented site (DIYMA.com - Scientific Car Audio - Truth in Sound Quality*)* and well, this fits in like, well.... a crap covered pig at a wedding... 

Anybody can pay someone to make a car fart... Just like any fool can go fast in a straight line...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

I've digressed....


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Got zero to do with SMD....
> 
> Mostly the fact that we are HERE on *Do It Yourself mobile audio.com* and someone is showing off "their" install... though it's not "theirs" it's someone else's... (at least THIS time, they aren't getting screwed, right )
> 
> ...


Don't hold back.. tell us how you really feel?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

BowDown said:


> Don't hold back.. tell us how you really feel?



I'm not mad here... hope you don't think that... I'm just stating some facts.. 

I could get on board if dude was doing the work himself and not paying ungodly amounts of money for a fart box... 

I didn't want to digress, alas here we are...


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

This is true. I'm not a big fan of people paying for work, and passing it off as their own.. but this is not the case here. Someone (installer) has some creativity in shoe-horning all this equipment in.. the curiosity in me keeps me coming back for updates.


----------



## angelspeedfreak (Oct 5, 2009)

98HOE said:


>


That is looking absolutely sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeetttt... 

I could only image having something like this of my own. Great job so far, mad props.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Got zero to do with SMD....
> 
> Mostly the fact that we are HERE on *Do It Yourself mobile audio.com* and someone is showing off "their" install... though it's not "theirs" it's someone else's... (at least THIS time, they aren't getting screwed, right )
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

well, i like what ur installer is doing!!!! i have someone building my tahoe as well and i dont mind seeing ur build!!! I just dont have the time in the day to work on my own car (working two job's and bodybuilding.... getting home at 3am most nights then back up @9am to cook 6 meals for the day,weight training at 11am until 1240 then back to my first job @2pm) my installer takes my input on what i want done and if he thinks of something better he ask and "WE" decide on it!!!! so, keep post !!! i cant wait to see the finished product!!! if it helps.... i do my own tuning...lol


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

update?


----------



## slim142 (Aug 5, 2010)

yo for real lol


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Thing should be installed by now, no?


----------



## 98HOE (Jul 11, 2011)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> I'm not mad here... hope you don't think that... I'm just stating some facts..
> 
> I could get on board if dude was doing the work himself and not paying ungodly amounts of money for a fart box...
> 
> I didn't want to digress, alas here we are...





BowDown said:


> This is true. I'm not a big fan of people paying for work, and passing it off as their own.. but this is not the case here. Someone (installer) has some creativity in shoe-horning all this equipment in.. the curiosity in me keeps me coming back for updates.


the quote above yours is why I quit coming here and sharing, He "doesnt approve" of my build, yet he keeps coming back in my thread over and over..for what?lol thats called a troll, CHILDREN do stuff like that. So I just share it elsewhere where people "approve"


chijioke penny said:


> well, i like what ur installer is doing!!!! i have someone building my tahoe as well and i dont mind seeing ur build!!! I just dont have the time in the day to work on my own car (working two job's and bodybuilding.... getting home at 3am most nights then back up @9am to cook 6 meals for the day,weight training at 11am until 1240 then back to my first job @2pm) my installer takes my input on what i want done and if he thinks of something better he ask and "WE" decide on it!!!! so, keep post !!! i cant wait to see the finished product!!! if it helps.... i do my own tuning...lol



Thanks man, maybe youll see it around ONE DAY.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Ever wondered how he racked up 5700+ posts? Now ya know. Don't let em get ya down.. how about some updateS?


----------



## TheScottishBear (Feb 3, 2011)

bump.


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

It would be nice to see new content instead of having the same batch of photos shared on multiple sites.


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> I'm not mad here... hope you don't think that... I'm just stating some facts..
> 
> I could get on board if dude was doing the work himself and not paying ungodly amounts of money for a fart box...
> 
> I didn't want to digress, alas here we are...


Might as well ban Bing and other installers on here too. Gtfo and let the man post his stuff. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 98HOE (Jul 11, 2011)

The following errors occurred with your submission:
You have included 41 images in your message. You are limited to using 10 images so please go back and correct the problem and then continue again. 

Images include use of smilies, the BB code


----------



## 98HOE (Jul 11, 2011)

Got Wire?










Subscribe to me on youtube to see this build create baby hurricanes when its done =D

THELIFEOFPRICE's Channel - YouTube


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

98HOE said:


> The following errors occurred with your submission:
> You have included 41 images in your message. You are limited to using 10 images so please go back and correct the problem and then continue again.
> 
> Images include use of smilies, the BB code tag and HTML <img> tags. The use of these is all subject to them being enabled by the administrator.[/QUOTE]
> ...


Wire management hell, have fun with that


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Man I've enjoyed the hell out of this thread. Don't let some guys get you down. For every one person who tells you they love watching the build, there are 100 loving it and not posting. If I had an extra vehicle I might decide to go crazy too.....why not have a crazy loud toy and a SQ daily driver?


----------



## 98HOE (Jul 11, 2011)

rockytophigh said:


> Man I've enjoyed the hell out of this thread. Don't let some guys get you down. For every one person who tells you they love watching the build, there are 100 loving it and not posting. If I had an extra vehicle I might decide to go crazy too.....why not have a crazy loud toy and a SQ daily driver?


Lol I just got my daily drivers system done last week... 4-10s and 2k watts haha


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

My truck, which was my dd, had 3 PG Xenon 12's off 1500 watts....BA Pros up front off a Van Gogh. Those things got deep. My POS camry is getting HAT drivers with 3 of the new Sundown SA 8 V.2s lol. Can't fit 4.....well, I probably shouldn't tell you I CAN'T fit them lmao


----------



## Redblood101 (Feb 16, 2012)

I saw u at siknic 2010 and thought ur Tahoe was badass already this is straight sick


----------



## 98HOE (Jul 11, 2011)

Redblood101 said:


> I saw u at siknic 2010 and thought ur Tahoe was badass already this is straight sick


thanks man

Bassheads- TODAY IS THE DAY! GONE TO PICKUP THE TAHOE! - YouTube

Reunited With The Tahoe After Being Gone For 7 Months! 5 Sundown 4500s + 10 Psi 18s! - YouTube

Matt at Precision Window Tint in the knoxville, Tn area stopped by Mechmans since he heard my tahoe was up there he wanted to see it.Long story short, they are redoing the interior on the hoe! Do you think it needs it? Be sure to like there facebook page here and tell them what you think they should do in there!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Precision-Window-Tint-Seats-N-Stuff/64404625218

you can add me here

Johnathan Price | Facebook

subscribe to me on youtube if you would like to see videos of this and my tahoes 10-18s doing work

THELIFEOFPRICE's Channel - YouTube


Heres the before pictures!


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

Ok… sorry to bring this thread back up, and I don't mean any disrespect, but is this the finished product that the "King of Bass" did? If so, I would be very disappointed…


----------

